# Progress on my Prewar Rollfast



## Rust_Trader (Feb 4, 2012)

So i been working on this project for the past weeks, still looking for some parts that match the original paint. 


This is what i started with


----------



## Rust_Trader (Feb 4, 2012)

*the only online reference*

no much info on the web this is all i found.


----------



## Rust_Trader (Feb 4, 2012)




----------



## Rust_Trader (Feb 4, 2012)

*this is what it looks like after cleaning some*

Here it is with Stainless Steel fenders.( i think factory option)


----------



## Rust_Trader (Feb 4, 2012)

Here it is with original paint fenders.


----------



## Rust_Trader (Feb 4, 2012)

*Still Need*

*****I still need a fork with original chrome, chrome on mine is 98% gone.

****A matching burgandy-red paint rear rack, the one on it is correct but no og paint left.

***triple step rim hoops mine have dings and tires might pop out if i ride it.

**Original Chrome Chainguard

If you have any of this items PM me please.


----------



## fordsnake (Feb 4, 2012)

Santi, I noticed that your bike is sporting the W.P. Snyder Co "star" chainring, and not the D.P. Harris Rollfast "H" sprocket, which is featured in every archived photograph you've shared...any reason?

Carlton


----------



## Rust_Trader (Feb 4, 2012)

fordsnake said:


> Santi, I noticed that your bike is sporting the W.P. Snyder Co "star" chainring, and not the D.P. Harris Rollfast "H" sprocket, which is featured in every archived photograph you've shared...any reason?
> 
> Carlton





I have no idea that's how I got it, I tried to swap it to the H sprocket but the cranks from the 36' sport model doesn't fit, it hits on the frame so I'm looking for either a sprocket to fit the straight leg crank or a dog leg crank that would fit my frame.


----------



## old hotrod (Feb 4, 2012)

It's looking good Santi...


----------



## catfish (Feb 4, 2012)

Greens07 said:


> So i been working on this project for the past weeks, still looking for some parts that match the original paint.
> 
> 
> This is what i started with
> ...




This is a good start! I love these bikes. I've had five of them.... Down to just one.


----------



## Rust_Trader (Feb 4, 2012)

Thanks Dave and Catfish,

I hope I can find the parts I need to finish it, this is a really cool bike i really like it.


----------



## Zephyr (Feb 5, 2012)

Nice work! Nice dog too.
Seeing those pictures brought a question. Did they had a women version of that bike?


----------



## Rust_Trader (Feb 10, 2012)

a picture with my old twin elgint lights now gone.












found this on the bay


----------



## supper15fiets (Feb 11, 2012)

Hi Santi,
looking very good! those headlight where pretty killer too!
I have some problems also with the sprocket on my rollfast but i find out that there where three different sizes where,maby boys'/girls/and a look-a-like sprocket...
i have pictures here on the cabe of them but you have to look it up....
But keep the originele fenders..there originele!


----------



## 37fleetwood (Feb 11, 2012)

you know, for a long time I wasn't a big fan of the Elgin Blackhawk, but these Rollfasts are really growing on me. I think it's the colors, that and seeing Dave's in person. they're a great looking bike and yours is looking great!


----------



## Rust_Trader (Feb 14, 2012)

Zephyr said:


> Nice work! Nice dog too.
> Seeing those pictures brought a question. Did they had a women version of that bike?




Thanks, I'm not sure if they made a girls version I never seen one and the catalog show just a base design for girls.


----------



## Rust_Trader (Feb 14, 2012)

supper15fiets said:


> Hi Santi,
> looking very good! those headlight where pretty killer too!
> I have some problems also with the sprocket on my rollfast but i find out that there where three different sizes where,maby boys'/girls/and a look-a-like sprocket...
> i have pictures here on the cabe of them but you have to look it up....
> But keep the originele fenders..there originele!





Thanks, my sprocket is the big one but the cranks are the ones that need to be replace, I'm not sure if my dog leg cranks are Rollfast or they are bent a littl they hit on one side of the frame.


Your roadmaster ct is looking good too.


----------



## Rust_Trader (Feb 14, 2012)

37fleetwood said:


> you know, for a long time I wasn't a big fan of the Elgin Blackhawk, but these Rollfasts are really growing on me. I think it's the colors, that and seeing Dave's in person. they're a great looking bike and yours is looking great!




Thanks they're are great bikes I dig the motorcycle design with the big tanks.


----------



## fatbike (Mar 3, 2012)

Rollfast bikes are becoming intriguing for myself as well after picking up a late 30s one recently, not the same model as yours. Looking pretty appealing Santi...I like the bike. The tan Rollfast original you posted I've seen up close, that is a wonderful example. I met the current owner and know the previous owner who I believe had it ten years, and not sure who before that. Anyhow I do have to say I would definitely a Rollfast over an elgin personally, I agree with Scott, the color scheme is nice. Nice bike.


----------

